# To Poppy, Bag, Poo-bandit. R.I.P



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

One of my cats has just been put down, i wasn't even there with her. I thought id see her after she'd had her stay at the vets and been checked over. 

Sad times... 

In the title are just a few of her names. 

Here she is, the cute little scavenger, getting stuck in the bin! Much love!


----------



## thehonestpirate (Oct 28, 2014)

Awe, what a cute cat, sorry for your loss! I'm sure mine's heading there soon, she's pushing 17 years


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Thats about how old she was, a few years older maybe. Sad times. We still have another cat, he is yet to realise anything different. Hopefully he doesn't pine, if so hopefully not long. He gets a lot of love, he'll be good...

I'm already looking to other cats, id like a "big" breed. Just like a Savannah or Main ****. *

I'd love to rescue one but i've had my heart set on a Savannah since i knew the 'breed'. Not going to rule out rescues, we will go down and look at least. 

*I'd love a little input on what large breeds are out there in the uk!

R.I.P Pops, kindest, daintiest cat ever!


----------



## thehonestpirate (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah I've wanted a savannah or an actual serval would be cool too.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

The vets sent us a card saying they're sorry for our loss, made my day.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 21, 2014)

Awww Im So Sorry


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

:sad:​


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Our other cat grieved for a few weeks, was a bit aggressive use to sleep where she did, or where she'd had poo'd etc. But now he is doing well and back to his normal cuddly self.


----------



## AmenMoses (Feb 21, 2015)

We had 4 cats but lost the female matriarch to traffic, the three boys didn't even seem to realise she wasn't around anymore!


----------

